# After Storm Bite 8/6



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Went out this morning at dawn for a wade. Started hooking up right off. SSW wind and the bay was choppy and spotty clarity. I found a clean shoreline and worked a chrt/prl/chrt Shedog in knee to waist deep water over sand/mixed shell/grass line. caught six trout 16"-18" and two more big fish. One 6#'s and a second 27" and a hair shy of 7#. I also had a limit of lower slot reds.
The big fish hit and knocked the Dog three feet in the air. I cast back to the same spot and she slammed it, ran, shook, and off. (The bigger fish have been doing that somehow) I let it sit and twitched and she was right back on, this time for good......well, it turned out forever!

Since last Friday I've had five trout over 5#s.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice report Kenny! Glad to hear the storm didn't have much effect. I am headed to POC this weekend and was hoping something would be biting!


----------



## Weedless (May 26, 2004)

*Great way to start the day.*

I'm glad you island guys didn't get hammered by Edouard, but sure wish he'd a dumped about 2" on the hill country.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice job Kenny. I am thinking about going in the morning and was wondering if the water was going to be messed up or not. Which bay system would you recommend?


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Sounds like those big sows are really on..I've just been night fishing at the house on the Intercoastal here in Sargent but the last 2 mights have been awesome for trout up too about 22 inches. Haven't seen or hooked anything bigger but for consistent 17- 21 inch fish these last 2 nights have been great. Out of each limit there are usually 1 or 2 fish in the 22- 23 inch range..which isn't bad for night fishing. They are keying on the schools of shad and killing those m17 mirrowlures. Keep on catching the monsters!
Tight Lines & Singing Drags
1fisher77316
Michael


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

yakfishin said:


> Nice job Kenny. I am thinking about going in the morning and was wondering if the water was going to be messed up or not. Which bay system would you recommend?


That's pretty funny yak. I'm way too lazy to fish anywhere but here in West Bay.:biggrin: The SW wind has resumed where it left off before the storm. The water here is in Ok shape. I'm not sure about East bay.


----------



## texastroutkiller (Aug 16, 2007)

Hell yeah! Congrats on the big girls & it is all about the pause. I made a quick pre-storm wade Monday night from 6-10 and got 7 all around 19-20". Hopefully this will get the big un's all riled up. 

Tight Lines and thanks for the pics.


----------



## mud duck (Apr 24, 2007)

*bait*

That was a good report, and I thank you for showing the lure you used. Very few people will show what they caught on, only willl tell youl


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

nice report kenny!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like you are knotting a flourocarbon leader into a braided line. What knot are you using? Just curious as I am about to switch over to braided/flouro top and would like to know from someone experienced in using this config.

Thanks!


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Kenny, I kind thaught that was the case but one never knows.  Keep up the good work and hopefully will see you out there soon.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

seattleman1969 said:


> Looks like you are knotting a flourocarbon leader into a braided line. What knot are you using? Just curious as I am about to switch over to braided/flouro top and would like to know from someone experienced in using this config.
> 
> Thanks!


I use an Albright knot. Every once in a while the braid will dig and send the lure flying. It almost always snaps the braid above the flurocarbon knot. It's easy to re-tie in the water.....well sort of easy! LOL


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Albright knot.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh and nice catch there Kenny


----------



## bowedup tiger (Jul 31, 2008)

how did the surf look? did you just fish the bay side?


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Good fish!! Nice report.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Taint...... Taint bad at all. Very nice Kenny, I bet ya they would have knocked the Gel coat right off the ole' FC,, LOL.

Brad


----------



## blanked again (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the report! was thinking about going friday, but didnt think the water would be right. going for sure now. good job.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thats it*, I'm going in the morning!!! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Sweet!! Your using my top water!!! 
Great report. I need to hit it this friday if the weather holds.
--Hop


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice report and fish


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Hop said:


> Sweet!! Your using my top water!!!
> Great report. I need to hit it this friday if the weather holds.
> --Hop


Paleeese....what's my avatar? :biggrin:


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the catch and that is a nice fish! Thanks for the report.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*she dog*

Way to go Kenny, she dogs are the only way to go.... I caught a keeper ling the other day on a black/cht head she dog.... 12 lb test; curado 100 the fight was on.... Oh well be safe on the water... talk to ya later.. Your favorite student Tommy261 lol....lol....


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> Paleeese....what's my avatar? :biggrin:


It aint whacha got tied on!  
It's ok.. I started chunkin a skitter walk.. I like paying another $1.50 to be with the elite wearing magellans and what not.. ROFL!
--Hop


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

tommy261 said:


> Way to go Kenny, she dogs are the only way to go.... I caught a keeper ling the other day on a black/cht head she dog.... 12 lb test; curado 100 the fight was on.... Oh well be safe on the water... talk to ya later.. Your favorite student Tommy261 lol....lol....


Didn't you get me my first Curado? I think you were working at a well known sporting goods store at the time.
It had absolutely NO affect on your grade, you were always an excellent artist.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Ring, ring, ring - I'm sure that is how my phone sounded when you called to share those 5 pound trout, but I must not have been home. Keep refining that technique for the team.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> Ring, ring, ring - I'm sure that is how my phone sounded when you called to share those 5 pound trout, but I must not have been home. Keep refining that technique for the team.


Boats leaving the dock (or driveway) at 6:00 tomorrow. You coming?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

kenny said:


> Boats leaving the dock (or driveway) at 6:00 tomorrow. You coming?


I don't know about him, but I'm available!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I don't know about him, but I'm available!


Come on by then. I'll see you @ 6:00 or so.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Havn't you heard of catch and release newbie? I know you are kind of a rookie to this bay fishing thing, and that you probably have never caught a fish that big, and probably never will again, so I at least hope you are going to mount it...Jeezz






LOL!


----------



## Dot Man (May 22, 2004)

Nice catch and repot, tell me about the braided line and top water. I tried it when it first came out and it got water logged and I couldn't get any action to the lure. What brand do you use. It seems to work fine for you. Looks like I need to rethink it.

Thanks,
Dot


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I think that reel has Stren 30# on it. The only problem is casting and working a topwater into the wind. You can get wind loops around the rod tip. I sometimes lower the tip and work the lure kind of side arm or horizontally to avoid the loops.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Don't forget the lock.

Biggie


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice going dude.....keep that mojo going for next weeknd.
Tight Knot


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I coulda been there by six, but I had jury duty. How'd you do?


kenny said:


> Boats leaving the dock (or driveway) at 6:00 tomorrow. You coming?


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*trout*

I see that you caught a nice trout,but why would not show the
pics of the other trout that you caught? Along with the limit of reds
in the same picture.Maybe I did not scroll down enough to see the
rest of the pics.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

NICE CATCH.


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

*No pics?*



slabseeker said:


> I see that you caught a nice trout,but why would not show the
> pics of the other trout that you caught? Along with the limit of reds
> in the same picture.Maybe I did not scroll down enough to see the
> rest of the pics.


Because he is a notorious liar.
I don't believe him either.
Kenny: Can you take some proof of catch pics for us...perhaps during the pause...


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Surely you know what trout look like.


slabseeker said:


> I see that you caught a nice trout,but why would not show the
> pics of the other trout that you caught? Along with the limit of reds
> in the same picture.Maybe I did not scroll down enough to see the
> rest of the pics.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

slabseeker said:


> I see that you caught a nice trout,but why would not show the
> pics of the other trout that you caught? Along with the limit of reds
> in the same picture.Maybe I did not scroll down enough to see the
> rest of the pics.


Yep, know liar Chaddy! 

slabseeker,
I wade fish alone 90% of the time, and don't have a camera crew following me around.LOL 
I also fish pretty much every day, and don't usually keep fish unless I want some to eat or one of the neighbor ladies wants some fish.
The big fish in the picture inhaled the Shedog and had a fatal injury so I strung it and brought it back to the boat and eventually home for the photo. I try and catch & release, especially big trout.

Sow Trout,
The lack of water movement and the early high tide and slow out going all day along with the NW, W, and SW wind have lowered the tides even more and shut down the bite, at least in the area I have been fishing. Two Ok trout yesterday morning and one trout and one red this morning.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats a nice looking lure!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

dennis_99 said:


> Thats a nice looking lure!


The chartreuse on that and other hard plastic lures fades real quickly so I repaint it with Chartreuse tail dip which looks good and smells like garlic......or beefstew! :biggrin:


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

That really didn't look like a MirrOLure paint job.


----------



## Dot Man (May 22, 2004)

Kenny,
Thanks for the information.
Dot


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

edbuck51 said:


> That really didn't look like a MirrOLure paint job.


Ed,
The chrt/prl/chrt with the black lateral line a baby speck spots is a Shedog topwater pattern. Always has been. They used to not have the black line work.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"so I repaint it with Chartreuse tail dip which looks good and smells like garlic......or beefstew! :biggrin:"

See Kenny all that Artist learnin is payin off!lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

what?............ Kenny thanks for the report.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

~~~~~~~~Chartreuse tail dip which looks good and smells like garlic~~~~~~


Nice information there Kenny. I remember way back on the other board when a fella by the Handle "Dipper" used say that. Geez that boy got hammerd. Oh well that was what? Ten years ago? lmao

~~~~~Limetruese Always Homer~~~~~~~Get Reel~~~~lol

Nice fish and report bud.


----------

